# New Tools!!!!!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks just like mine...copy cat LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Did urs come from HF? HeHe.... I think I ordered the same one you did, from HF. Bout $20... worked great.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep same one same place. Best deal on a torque wrench I've found.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet deal. i think i'll stop after work and pick me one up tomorrow from harbour freight. been meanin to for a while but it kept slippin my mind.


----------

